# Look who's coming in January......



## Aud's_Mum

Our new addition!!  :001_wub:





































I'm still umming and arrhing about a name - so any suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## JANICE199

*Ahhhhhhh what a beauty, is it a boy or girl?*


----------



## bee112

OMG how cute!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Jen26

He looks like a boy to me:001_tt1:

What about 'cracker' as hs arriving christmas time


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Yes he's a boy:thumbup:

I like 'proper' names for the cats.....they are like my children lol!


----------



## MADCAT

He is gorgeous, i love the pics, bet you cant wait bring him home. xxx


----------



## bee112

I like the names..

Archie

Alf

Borris

Frank


----------



## Katie&Cody

Sooo cute!


----------



## Biawhiska

Oh WOW.,,,, Lovely :thumbup: Bet you can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Is that Victor Rach? He is gorgeous,no wonder you fell in love with him:thumbup: For names what about Boris or Eric?


----------



## Jen26

Aud's_Mum said:


> Yes he's a boy:thumbup:
> 
> I like 'proper' names for the cats.....they are like my children lol!


what about hector?


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Siamese Kelly said:


> Is that Victor Rach? He is gorgeous,no wonder you fell in love with him:thumbup: For names what about Boris or Eric?


Hi Kel,

No this isnt Victor.....I still may have Victor at some point but Chrissy wants to keep him for the time being as he is still quite small and skinny.


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Jen26 said:


> what about hector?


I like Hector :biggrin:


----------



## Jen26

Aud's_Mum said:


> I like Hector :biggrin:


i think he looks like a Hector


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Jen26 said:


> what about hector?


Ya can't do that to him JenImagine the other cats would rip him for ever,Eh grego Hectoooorrr(mewed in a mexican accent)He is a darlin Rachel


----------



## Jen26

Siamese Kelly said:


> Ya can't do that to him JenImagine the other cats would rip him for ever,Eh grego Hectoooorrr(mewed in a mexican accent)He is a darlin Rachel


pmsl


----------



## Angel44

He's gorgeous  I think he looks a bit like a Horace


----------



## bimbam

He looks like a Winston to me Or for some reason like a Mack


----------



## pinkbutterflys

i think dexter or borris


----------



## twinkles

I think...Charlie?


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwww what a face!! He is soooooooo cute! Congrats on your new addition! Mmmm names......Dave LMAO


----------



## Saynamore

Aud's_Mum said:


> Our new addition!!  :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still umming and arrhing about a name - so any suggestions are welcome!!


Oh he is nice Rach, red tabby and white eh? He's got lovely type and bet you cant wait for your Birthday to come round, lol C.x.


----------



## Saynamore

Siamese Kelly said:


> Is that Victor Rach? He is gorgeous,no wonder you fell in love with him:thumbup: For names what about Boris or Eric?


No Victor is staying with me now Kels, I decided as he is so tiny that it would be better to keep him as pet for now. If he has a growth spurt, I may sell him at a later age


----------



## lizward

Eric definitely - wasn't there an "Eric the Red" ?

Liz


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Thank you for all your kind replies.

I'm loving the names your thinking of! Eric is a great name too!


----------



## colliemerles

i think he is stunning and looks like a Paddy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........


----------



## bimbam

Red Adair? That guy who used to fight oil fires....


----------



## Siamese Kelly

colliemerles said:


> i think he is stunning and looks like a Paddy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........


Oh yes,agree C..he does look like a Paddy:thumbup:


----------



## Biawhiska

I agree with Paddy too.


----------



## pa2k84

for some reason Rupert springs to mind


----------



## kelly-joy

Aww what a cutie how about Alfie ,Chester or Oscar


----------



## bearlady25

Aud's_Mum said:


> Our new addition!!  :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still umming and arrhing about a name - so any suggestions are welcome!!


little teddy,it looks like teddy bear


----------



## jilly40

he looks like harvey or oliver you can call him oli 4 short  x


----------



## Ginny

You must be very excited. he is lovely. What about Pan?


----------



## emmar

wow wot a cutie


----------



## colliemerles

i still like the name Paddy, or cooper,.................


----------



## scosha37

awww what a cutey!!!......just want to pick him up and qwash him with love....:thumbup:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*awww what a sweet heart *


----------



## Amie

I agree on the name Oliver.. was the first thing i thought of when i looked at him

very sweet little thing


----------



## tina1787

what a little sweetie


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Hey guys 

I love the names Alfie & Oliver.......i'll keep you updated!


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh Rachel - he's gorgeous!!! Definitely Teddy - he looks just like a little teddy bear. So sweet. I hope the others like him!!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ColeosMummy

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## crazydoglover

awww i want!

i just wish my son wasn't allergic :mad2:

dunno why but this cat reminds me of bagpuss


----------



## CanIgoHome

so very very cute


----------



## Aud's_Mum

lymorelynn said:


> Oh Rachel - he's gorgeous!!! Definitely Teddy - he looks just like a little teddy bear. So sweet. I hope the others like him!!:001_wub::001_wub:


Ooh me too Lynn!!  :thumbup:


----------



## spid

oh he's lovely - needs a viking name with all that red! Cedric keeps coming to mind though!


----------



## ella

he is yummy!


----------



## Guest

Hmm he looks like an Oscar or Garfield  lol gorgeous lil kitty


----------



## Tillski

Aud's_Mum said:


> Our new addition!!  :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still umming and arrhing about a name - so any suggestions are welcome!!


This is perhaps the cutest cat i've ever seen! Such an adorable face x


----------



## Izzie999

Oh my god, when do you get the kitten? so so cute,definitely up for "the most cute kitten ever seen" adorable.

Izzie


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Izzie999 said:


> Oh my god, when do you get the kitten? so so cute,definitely up for "the most cute kitten ever seen" adorable.
> 
> Izzie


He comes on the 23rd - little Alfie as he's now known as  

I'll be sure to post more piccies when he arrives xx


----------



## Saynamore

Just asked our Rach the very same question, cant wait to see more pics of little Alfie tat, he is a stunner. Also Rach, pm me your address through again please for your burpday card, lol !


----------



## Izzie999

Aud's_Mum said:


> He comes on the 23rd - little Alfie as he's now known as
> 
> I'll be sure to post more piccies when he arrives xx


Ooh not long then? he is so lovely, you do know you wont' be able to put him down dont' you? I would just get nothing done, I would just sit and snuggle him for hours.

Looking forward to more pics of him he is adorable.

Izzie


----------

